# 2010 Hunting stories/ pics?????



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I was sure hoping to see some hunting stories and pics from this fall. My goats are still too young. Maybe all the hunters are making dehydrated tag soup...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Yep that is what we are eatin.
with a side of mushrooms.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

I was able to fill my tag with this mule deer. I took 5 of my goats with me into the Aldo Leopold Wilderness in New Mexico. It was a rifle hunt, which my goats are not accustomed to gunfire (my fault, I usually archery hunt), and they panicked at the shot and ran back to the trailhead about 5-6 miles away. After I gathered them up, they did great; it just took an extra day and a dozen extra miles of hiking. Next time I take them on a rifle hunt I will put more effort into getting them used to the loud bang.

Tim
[attachment=0:31134poa]2010 deer hunt 004.jpg[/attachment:31134poa]


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

That sure got me cracking up this morning. Congrats on the muley.
Thanks for the tip, my goats will attend all family skeet shoots from now on.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Great looking buck, Tim. I finally drew an any antelope tag for my favorite area. He is my first buck antelope. He isn't huge, although I like his typical shape. He had a pretty terrible limp and was holding up the rest of the herd, including a doe that was really trying to stay with him. I decided I would not be happy with a once-in-a-lifetime giant buck, knowing I had left this guy to suffer and die this winter and hold up the other 50+ animals migrating with him. Every step and every day count when it comes to migration, and that goat-like characteristic of pronghorn herd behavior meant that this buck was a good choice from a management and ethics standpoint. 

I also harvested two doe antelope this year, but with no one to take pictures of me (I propped the camera on the cooler for this one) all I have are dead-on-the-ground shots that are more to remind me of every animal I take as the numbers go up and the years pass.

Anyway, the hunt didn't require goats, and I think that for pronghorn it would be extremely ethically wrong to take goats along. My guys won't be packing for next season, but after that, the mule deer and elk of Wyoming better watch out.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

See my post about my elk hunt here:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=770

In Oct I took my nephew on a rifle elk hunt. We watched 20 elk (incl. 3 bulls) bed down and he stalked to within 50 yards of them. Then the wind changed and they blew out of there. No shots at running elk allowed, so he's eating tag soup.

I just gave up on oryx hunting for the year. There are lots of oryx (a big African antelope) on White Sands Missile Range but they don't want them spreading from there into the surrounding country. So they have about 40-50 "off range" tags per month year round. Unfortunately they've been very successful at wiping them out off range. I hunted hard for 2 weeks and saw no oryx.

I took a friend on an oryx hunt last year along with my goats. We saw an oryx about 1000 yards away. He stalked to within 500 yards then it saw him and took off. It saw me and my goats lurking under a juniper tree and paid us no attention. I guess it thought the goats were deer or cows or some other 4 legged critters, and didn't worry. Here's a cool pic of my buddy and the goats:


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

My goats got to be lazy during hunting season. This is their first year and they went in on a few scouting trips and one early season hunting trip. I backpacked in solo during the general season here in Washing ton and was really wishing I would have used the goats. I didn't want to bring them because I didn't like the idea of leaving them back at camp alone while I hunted. Well I ended up getting a big bodied deer and had a 100+ pound pack out. 

Here's a couple of pics from scouting and hunting trips.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Here I am with my very first elk. I didn't use goats, but I met my new hunting partner on this forum. He found the elk and called me so I could have a chance at finally harvesting my first elk. It was a heck of a stalk, and we were out in the sage, so it was more like antelope hunting. I shot just before dark, so all of our work was in the dark in a sub-zero blowing snow storm. Man does she taste good though, I am pretty sure she was a yearling. Amy and I live on game for our red meat, and I was looking at nothing but antelope for the entire year, so feeding on elk for the year will be awesome, and now I can experiment a little more with my antelope recipes, since I am usually trying not to run out of meat before the next season (usually we have 1 antelope and 1 deer for the whole year) so I do what I know is good and we like.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

My first bear!!!








My buddies, the goats and I back to the truck!!!








On the trail if thats what you want to call it!!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

> salmonfisher77" My first bear!!!


Bear is the only thing I haven't packed out yet. How did the goats react to it on the ground?


----------

